# Mexican Yarn



## jazzsma

My son is taking me on a cruise to Ensanada, Mexico and I am wondering if there are any yarn shops? I've not heard of yarn from Mexico but thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## BARBIE-s

Oh have such fun.


----------



## belencita7

Yes


----------



## lizzy11

I went to Juarez Mexico some years back and I found 1 shop with acrylic yarn they use mostly for crocheting. I bought some anyway and made some summer knit tops. Prices were reasonable. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## MrsB

jazzsma said:


> My son is taking me on a cruise to Ensanada, Mexico and I am wondering if there are any yarn shops? I've not heard of yarn from Mexico but thought I'd ask. Thanks!


Google search shows a few in Ensenada:

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=yarn%20shops%20in%20ensanada%2c%20mexico


----------



## Nilzavg

I found the yarn choices were very limited and most, sometimes all was acrylic.


----------



## headlemk

I live in Mexico. Yarn made in Mexico is almost exclusively acrylic. Serviceable, but not wonderful. Some are better yhan others. The yarn they pull off of the huge cakes to the weight you want is not the best. More women in Mexico crochet, than knit. Other yarns are imported and, as such, with customs, will cost more, and still you have mostly acrylic and some cottons. I've made many sweaters for our charity out of Mexican acrylic. It is unlikely you will find fine natural fibers (wool, alpaca, cashmere, linen, bamboo or silk) where you are going.


----------



## Nilzavg

headlemk said:


> I live in Mexico. Yarn made in Mexico is almost exclusively acrylic. Serviceable, but not wonderful. Some are better yhan others. The yarn they pull off of the huge cakes to the weight you want is not the best. More women in Mexico crochet, than knit. Other yarns are imported and, as such, with customs, will cost more, and still you have mostly acrylic and some cottons. I've made many sweaters for our charity out of Mexican acrylic. It is unlikely you will find fine natural fibers (wool, alpaca, cashmere, linen, bamboo or silk) where you are going.


You are 100% correct. My husbands family is from Jalisco and every year, they spend two months there visiting family members and my DML brings lots of yarn with her and always acrylic and cotton. She doesn't know how to crochet but, she's a great knitter.


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo

I was born and raised in Mexico City and the only lovely, good yarns where imports. There used to be one that 100% cotton and you could find mostly in the markets called "hilaza de algodon" but I doubt if it is still available. Good luck.


headlemk said:


> I live in Mexico. Yarn made in Mexico is almost exclusively acrylic. Serviceable, but not wonderful. Some are better yhan others. The yarn they pull off of the huge cakes to the weight you want is not the best. More women in Mexico crochet, than knit. Other yarns are imported and, as such, with customs, will cost more, and still you have mostly acrylic and some cottons. I've made many sweaters for our charity out of Mexican acrylic. It is unlikely you will find fine natural fibers (wool, alpaca, cashmere, linen, bamboo or silk) where you are going.


----------



## tnbobie

Way cool. Have fun on your Mexican cruise. Great son.   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## headlemk

If you find a shop, i have no doubt you'll find something to remember your trip by.


----------



## beaz

Hobby Lobby here has a Mexican Sinfonia yarn that is 100% mercerized cotton. I almost bought it for my project (horse bookmark) but at almost $6.00 a pop, thought it woo expensive for what I was making as I would need 3 colors...it was really nice tho.


----------



## headlemk

I have bought Sinfonia cotton here. Works up very nicely, and $5 for almost 100 yds of fingering weight. I thought it was a pretty good buy.

The cost for us varies by the exchange rate ... right now it's 15.40 pesos to each US dollar. So a $50 peso ball actually costs me $3.25.


----------



## patocenizo

I have also knitted with this yarn and I did not like it at all, gave it away. Too stiff and then when you wash the item you hand knitted it was a mess. I would not recommend this one at all.


headlemk said:


> I have bought Sinfonia cotton here. Works up very nicely, and $5 for almost 100 yds of fingering weight. I thought it was a pretty good buy.
> 
> The cost for us varies by the exchange rate ... right now it's 15.40 pesos to each US dollar. So a $50 peso ball actually costs me $3.25.


----------



## headlemk

patocenizo said:


> I have also knitted with this yarn and I did not like it at all, gave it away. Too stiff and then when you wash the item you hand knitted it was a mess. I would not recommend this one at all.


Maybe it depends on the weight?


----------



## sharyncd

I was in Ensanada last week and didn't see any place to buy yarn. Lots of other things though!


----------



## patocenizo

Sorry I did not get back to you earlier, was out running errands. No, I think it comes in only one weight, or at least that was my experience, sort of light fingering or fingering. Not worth my effort.


headlemk said:


> Maybe it depends on the weight?


----------

